# Bash Plate



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

we need the drawings or the plan (in .dwg o .igs format) of bash plate for T30 and T31 models.

Many thanks to those who can help us.


Fernando
Club X-TRAIL Italia - "Filippo Nardone"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not asking for much are you? LOL 

Have you considered trademark and patent laws at all?


----------



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for reply, but...

I repeat the question:

Is there anyone who built a bash plate and can give me the size or design?

I have to build for me, not to sell it!


----------



## 3xtrailfil (May 12, 2015)

Yeah it's been shown to be practically impossible to find a sump guard for my T30, if anyone has the drawing it wold be great so at we we have a chance to make one.


----------



## f3rn4nd0 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, I have a 3D model (solidworks) of my plate for T30.

I you want it please send me a PM


----------



## 3xtrailfil (May 12, 2015)

Mate thank you very much! you're a life saver.
I've sent you a PM.


----------



## fragkiller (Aug 30, 2015)

Please can someone send me a copy of the dimensions as I would like to fabricate one for my car


----------



## kane73 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok does anyone sell these?


----------



## Glenn01 (Oct 10, 2015)

Also hunting for one. Need to get on that beach sand man!!! 
Fernando I sent you a PM please bro help a brother out  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kyrinovicp (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, can somebody send it to me please?


----------

